# Scythe Orochi Ready to Meet its Competitors



## malware (Feb 14, 2008)

Announced today in Japan and set to become widely available for purchase from 21th February, this is the third new processor cooler coming from Scythe within a month. Expected to become the most expensive Scythe cooler, the Orochi may well deserve the title "overkill" with its 10 massive heatpipes, 1155gm weight and huge dimensions: 120x194x155mm (height). On top of this beast you'll find a 140mm fan spinning at 500 rpm, which may also be mounted vertically. The Scythe Orochi is compatible with all Intel P4 478/775 and AMD Athlon64 754/939/940/AM2/AM2+ Sockets. Please visit the product page for more information.



 

 

 



*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## mdm-adph (Feb 14, 2008)

malware said:


> The Scythe Orochi is compatible with all Intel P4 Cocket 478/775 and AMD Athlon64 754/939/940/AM2/AM2+ Sockets.



Hurr hurr -- "cocket."


----------



## Silverel (Feb 14, 2008)

:shadedshu

There is such a thing as too big, and this is it. 1150g? I think not.


----------



## SK-1 (Feb 14, 2008)

OMG! The Big-Mac of coolers cometh.
The picture on the right looks shopped even though I know it is real.


----------



## erocker (Feb 14, 2008)

It should come with some sort of motherboard "cage" to reinforce it.


----------



## Rosco (Feb 14, 2008)

And they get bigger... , the Ten heat pipes are interesting, but i would like to see some real world results...


----------



## tiys (Feb 14, 2008)

that mofo is HUGE!!


----------



## HaZe303 (Feb 14, 2008)

Thats a huge beast!! I wonder if it will fit in my Silverstone case??? Propably not with the fan on top, maybe vertically?? Cant wait for real world results... Nice to see also what kind of mounting kit you get with it?? If gets high score´s by reviewers, this might be my new cooler to replace the old Ultra120 Xtreme.


----------



## happita (Feb 14, 2008)

These CPU coolers just don't stop growing do they?

The pic where it's sitting on the motherboard looks a bit intimidating don't ya think


----------



## btarunr (Feb 14, 2008)

Heeeyyyooojjje. I guess this will be the closest it gets to fluid-cooling.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 14, 2008)

the 3rd photo in that series would show the mobo going FLIP and disappearing due to the weight of the heatsink throwing it off that box.


----------



## Nitro-Max (Feb 14, 2008)

Omg that thing is huge!!  "i sound like my girlfriend " expecting sarcasm lol do ur worst.
but seriously what case would that actually fit? it looks a monster.It definatly wouldnt fit my case.


----------



## mab1376 (Feb 14, 2008)

Probably comes with some sort of zip tie to suspend it from the top of the case like the Titan Amanda did.

i'd like to see some benchmarks on this to see the cooling performance.


----------



## SkylinGTR26 (Feb 14, 2008)

this is a beast!
I dont think its meant to go into cases tho, cause everyone knows at 1150Gs your gonna snap your mobo right in half. 

Its meant for OCing competitions, and people that half their PCs built caseless.

Its insane tho! It is as big as that mobo that its on!!!!


----------



## TUngsten (Feb 14, 2008)

that will probably fit in a Thermaltake Mozart and that's about it


----------



## thebeephaha (Feb 14, 2008)

My Tuniq Tower just shit itself.


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 14, 2008)

there comes a point when one must ask, "is that really necessary?" 1150g is ridiculously asinine, that kind of stress on a motherboard is not good; i'd be surprised if this ever actually makes it to shelves.



thebeephaha said:


> My Tuniq Tower just shit itself.



i lol'd.


----------



## jothy (Feb 14, 2008)

what a beast


----------



## OnBoard (Feb 14, 2008)

Someone has been looking too much of photoshopped cpu coolers and though 'hey, let's make one and the joke is on them!' 

That's like Unicron of the Transformers, mass so big that other cpu coolers orbit around it!


----------



## Judas (Feb 14, 2008)

LOL!  one would have to make a hole in the side if his/her case so it would fit.
 I like the way the have held it down, so it does not fall over


----------



## 1c3d0g (Feb 15, 2008)

thebeephaha said:


> My Tuniq Tower just shit itself.



ROFL!!!  This thing is gargantuan indeed! All praise Scythe!


----------



## trt740 (Feb 15, 2008)

My god it needs a heliport to land on


----------



## Mussels (Feb 15, 2008)

trt740 said:


> My god it needs a hellaport to land on



it IS the heliport.


----------



## Kreij (Feb 15, 2008)

I think it should come with two solid iron fans in a push-pull configuration, because in all honesty it's not really heavy enough yet. 

These things are going to open a whole new niche market for case installed "cooler cranes".
Pretty soon it's going to take more than one person to lift the mobo to install it.


----------



## SK-1 (Feb 15, 2008)

Behold the first air cooler to cool below ambient!


----------



## das müffin mann (Feb 15, 2008)

damn that thing is big, if someone buys it for me ill test it out for ya


----------



## Mussels (Feb 15, 2008)

SK-1 said:


> Behold the first air cooler to cool below ambient!



its so big it breaks the laws of physics?


----------



## spud107 (Feb 15, 2008)

how long before someone mods their case with this sticking out the side?
at least the case might support it then.


----------



## trt740 (Feb 15, 2008)

Mussels said:


> it IS the heliport.



thanks everyone loves a English teacher


----------



## SK-1 (Feb 15, 2008)

Mussels said:


> its so big it breaks the laws of physics?



Yes,..and also it seems to have its own gravitational field!


----------



## Kreij (Feb 15, 2008)

I have the feeling that Scythe is going to release their next cooler which will have heatpipes that run to the CPU, RAM, Northbridge, SouthBridge, MOSFETs, and GC as an all in one cooler.

It will weight just under 90 lbs. and almost fit into a standard 20 foot x 20 foot garage.
It will use 4x 16hp gasoline engine driven fans to cool the 90,000 fin plates.

The plates will be wide enough apart that you can cook a whole turkey in under an hour by placing it in the heatsink and turning off one of the fans.


----------



## Wile E (Feb 15, 2008)

Wow, that thing is huge. I wonder if you can cool a TEC with it. lol


----------



## Mussels (Feb 15, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Wow, that thing is huge. I wonder if you can cool a TEC with it. lol



now THAT i like. Just hook this up to another CPU block and dont even bother with a radiator on a water loop


----------



## das müffin mann (Feb 15, 2008)

anyone know a price?


----------



## InfDamarvel (Feb 15, 2008)

But how long can your motherboard suffer under the pressure. You see they have their mobo laying flat instead of in a case lol XD.


----------



## Wile E (Feb 16, 2008)

InfDamarvel said:


> But how long can your motherboard suffer under the pressure. You see they have their mobo laying flat instead of in a case lol XD.



Meh, that's how mine is anyway. lol.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 16, 2008)

how does your cpu get hot after that?


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Feb 17, 2008)

putting it in perspective ...


----------



## Eclecticos (Feb 17, 2008)

Does it come with motherboard reinforcement brackets? Overkill if you ask me. I bet it works though.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 17, 2008)

Eclecticos said:


> Does it come with motherboard reinforcement brackets? Overkill if you ask me. I bet it works though.



it actually looks like a 478 retention mount in the pic, with the clips in use. the backplate would have to vary by socket, so we'd have to wait and see reviews to know.


----------



## King Wookie (Feb 17, 2008)

It's actually a AMD socket 939 board.

I've just had to scrap one. (lightning strike)


----------



## Matt23 (Feb 17, 2008)

I have this for about 3 days, im so angry, i fucked up my proccessor, i dont do overclocs and i dont know why i bought this sh..t!


----------



## King Wookie (Feb 17, 2008)

Matt23 said:


> I have this for about 3 days, im so angry, i fucked up my proccessor, i dont do overclocs and i dont know why i bought this sh..t!



???


----------



## craigwhiteside (Feb 17, 2008)

dont try to flame the thead :shadedshu


----------



## erocker (Feb 17, 2008)

Matt23 said:


> I have this for about 3 days, im so angry, i fucked up my proccessor, i dont do overclocs and i dont know why i bought this sh..t!



Can it actually be bought yet?  I would love to see this thing installed in a slim case, where it can hang out the side and show the world what and ugly monstrosity it is!


----------



## jpierce55 (Feb 24, 2008)

InfDamarvel said:


> But how long can your motherboard suffer under the pressure. You see they have their mobo laying flat instead of in a case lol XD.


The Scythe Mugen like I have is 930gm so it is not much more weight, I believe Titans Amanda is ~the same weight. The GB board I have uses copper on the back plate, I will buy this when it comes out here (if it gets good reviews).


----------



## Mussels (Feb 25, 2008)

erocker said:


> Can it actually be bought yet?  I would love to see this thing installed in a slim case, where it can hang out the side and show the world what and ugly monstrosity it is!



that would look hilarious. Passive cooling would be improved in that situation too, as its got direct external air.


----------



## Wile E (Feb 25, 2008)

The more I see it, the more I bet that thing would be capable of cooling at least a 172w TEC. lol.


----------



## MagnusEgallo (Feb 25, 2008)

want one i do, buy one for me someone must.

bad feeling i have, break something WileE will, pictures i saw, horrible they where, last time a tec did he touch, burned up a innocent cpu and board did he.......

lol i will when breaks his system he does again.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 25, 2008)

MagnusEgallo said:


> want one i do, buy one for me someone must.
> 
> bad feeling i have, break something WileE will, pictures i saw, horrible they where, last time a tec did he touch, burned up a innocent cpu and board did he.......
> 
> lol i will when breaks his system he does again.



we have a yoda amongst us...
Infiltrated have we been! arrest him we must!


----------



## panchoman (Feb 25, 2008)

note the fact that they had to tape down the mobo... rofl rofl rofl..


----------



## jpierce55 (Feb 25, 2008)

It looks like it would be great for venting heat right out the side of the case, but the case might need a vent cut into it. I am still interested in it, but only if it is worth the extra cooling over my Infinity.


----------



## Nemesis881 (Feb 26, 2008)

its the long lost heatsink of the gods!!!


----------



## jpierce55 (Mar 1, 2008)

http://www.scythe-usa.com/product/cpu/036/scorc1000_detail.html

It is available here now, but WAY to expensive! Somebody else would have to prove it to be an unearthly powerful air cooler for me to buy it.

Edit: also it is here but I don't know about the company selling it, that price would be o.k. if a good cooler:
http://www.jab-tech.com/Scythe-OROCHI-10Heat-Pipes-CPU-Cooler-pr-4108.html


----------



## SK-1 (Mar 1, 2008)

jpierce55 said:


> http://www.scythe-usa.com/product/cpu/036/scorc1000_detail.html
> 
> It is available here now, but WAY to expensive! Somebody else would have to prove it to be an unearthly powerful air cooler for me to buy it.
> 
> ...



I agree,...a few dollars more and you could go water. I admit though, I am curious as to its performance.


----------



## jpierce55 (Mar 1, 2008)

SK-1 said:


> I agree,...a few dollars more and you could go water. I admit though, I am curious as to its performance.



But air does leak or need upgrades, I tried liquid cooling already and don't care for it. I have a big curiousness about it, and a little drunk so I might go ahead and order it.


----------



## jpierce55 (Mar 1, 2008)

hrm, I just measured, won't fit.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 1, 2008)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> putting it in perspective ...



if your cpu over heats after this...your an idiot and you need to come back to tpu to ask what you did wrong.


like wow just omg i think  my case is thinner than that.


----------



## das müffin mann (Mar 1, 2008)

wow i wanna see W1zz do a review on it, if you dont get some nice clocks with that then...idk


----------



## cdawall (Mar 1, 2008)

it has multiple features it doubles as a lead weight so no one steals your rig at lan-parties, but wait theres more! if you are ever without a boat anchor, or your brakes go out attach the included chain and stop fast!!!!






(model not included)


----------



## tkpenalty (Mar 1, 2008)

Instead of mindlessly adding more heatpipes and fins, why couldnt scythe implement the HDT system? I really doubt its performance will be really worth it, the strain and/or stress it puts on the mobo will be HUGE, because of the height and weight. This cooler is the most tallest that has graced the cooling industry  (I wouldnt complain if scythe decided to supply a steel board reinforcement plate however)


----------



## cdawall (Mar 1, 2008)

tkpenalty said:


> Instead of mindlessly adding more heatpipes and fins, why couldnt scythe implement the HDT system? I really doubt its performance.



mindless its not mindless its the only thing capable of cooling prescott!

on a more serious note looks kinda like scythe wanted to be able to say mines bigger than yours is


----------



## tkpenalty (Mar 1, 2008)

cdawall said:


> mindless its not mindless its the only thing capable of cooling prescott!
> 
> on a more serious note looks kinda like scythe wanted to be able to say mines bigger than yours is



Yeah, but its totally mindless when so many measures need to be taken for this to be safe. Gemini was already total WTF, same as IFX 14. Theres only one chassis i know that will fit this; and thats BARELY fit.






Oh dear... dear scythe - please get rid of that nickel plated copper base if you truly want this to be the best cooler ever. That base is really thick...


----------



## cdawall (Mar 1, 2008)

tkpenalty said:


> Yeah, but its totally mindless when so many measures need to be taken for this to be safe. Gemini was already total WTF, same as IFX 14. Theres only one chassis i know that will fit this; and thats BARELY fit.



the gemini II is funny it wont fit n my case with both fans installed but thats partially the mobos faults since i have to mount it up or down vs left or right.

what case will this fit in?


----------



## Wile E (Mar 2, 2008)

SK-1 said:


> I agree,...a few dollars more and you could go water. I admit though, I am curious as to its performance.


Not any water worth buying. Water worth buying is still more than twice the price of this.



cdawall said:


> the gemini II is funny it wont fit n my case with both fans installed but thats partially the mobos faults since i have to mount it up or down vs left or right.
> 
> what case will this fit in?


lol

http://www.highspeedpc.com/Merchant2/merchant.mv?Screen=CTGY&Category_Code=TopTechSTD


----------



## tkpenalty (Mar 2, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Not any water worth buying. Water worth buying is still more than twice the price of this.
> 
> lol
> 
> http://www.highspeedpc.com/Merchant2/merchant.mv?Screen=CTGY&Category_Code=TopTechSTD



I'd still go for safety of components 

Well, vertically its not really a problem, but if it was mounted like in a normal chassis....

Anyway as I said.... HDT FTW.

EDIT: Why such a low RPM fan Scythe... why not add two of your slipstream 1.9k RPM fans?


----------



## SK-1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Not any water worth buying. Water worth buying is still more than twice the price of this.
> 
> lol
> 
> http://www.highspeedpc.com/Merchant2/merchant.mv?Screen=CTGY&Category_Code=TopTechSTD



You obviously cant deal hunt my friend,...many choices abound on Ebay and the like.
I can piece together a decent water system with named parts for right around 100.00.
I just picked up swiftech P65 pump AND a shrouded 120mm rad for 40.00 shipped.
You can also pick up some KILLER deals on Coolit Eliminators. 90.00 and less in some cases.
 So there IS water worth buying for a little more, it just takes a little effort to get the deals.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 2, 2008)

SK-1 said:


> You obviously cant deal hunt my friend,...many choices abound on Ebay and the like.
> I can piece together a decent water system with named parts for right around 100.00.
> I just picked up swiftech P65 pump AND a shrouded 120mm rad for 40.00 shipped.
> You can also pick up some KILLER deals on Coolit Eliminators. 90.00 and less in some cases.
> So there IS water worth buying for a little more, it just takes a little effort to get the deals.



or you could look around in the FS/FT here and put together H2O for almost nothing


----------



## das müffin mann (Mar 2, 2008)

idk if anyone posted this yet
http://jab-tech.com/Scythe-OROCHI-10Heat-Pipes-CPU-Cooler-pr-4108.html


----------



## cdawall (Mar 2, 2008)

das müffin mann said:


> idk if anyone posted this yet
> http://jab-tech.com/Scythe-OROCHI-10Heat-Pipes-CPU-Cooler-pr-4108.html





rofl i took this off the site

Important Notice:
*Due to the large dimension of this CPU Cooler, this product may not fit into all PC cases.  Please check the dimension of your PC case and surrounding components to make sure this CPU cooler can fit into your system


----------



## SK-1 (Mar 2, 2008)

cdawall said:


> or you could look around in the FS/FT here and put together H2O for almost nothing



Even better


----------



## Wile E (Mar 3, 2008)

SK-1 said:


> You obviously cant deal hunt my friend,...many choices abound on Ebay and the like.
> I can piece together a decent water system with named parts for right around 100.00.
> I just picked up swiftech P65 pump AND a shrouded 120mm rad for 40.00 shipped.
> You can also pick up some KILLER deals on Coolit Eliminators. 90.00 and less in some cases.
> So there IS water worth buying for a little more, it just takes a little effort to get the deals.


The Tech Station link was shown for comedic value, not it's pricing. I used the first one in Google.

As far as this vs h2o pricing, I wasn't comparing it to used components. That's not an apples to apples comparo. By the same token, I could probably find this cooler for $30 used, or under special circumstances.

And what kind of shrouded 120mm rad? That has a huge impact on both value, and performance.

No offense, but your point was a little too vague to counter what I said.


----------



## HaZe303 (Mar 3, 2008)

XS has a short review on the beast. Not impressing me anyway. Hope it will perform better?
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?p=2807646


----------

